# Caffeine Nero's dog policy



## Charlie cassidy (Sep 16, 2017)

What exactly is the policy at Cafe Neros regarding dogs.There was a new outlet opened on the Ormeau Road Belfast.I took my pup Charlie and was thrown out . There appears to be no reason for stopping my dog going into the cafe and I have checked the government regulations so why were we declined access?
Any ideas?
Charlie is a small friendly dog aged 13 and I've checked other Nero's outlets mainly in England that do allow dogs. It seems very unfair that in Northern Ireland we don't have the same rights as our English counterparts.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I found this from 2016. I guess it's up to each individual store


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I find that most places do not allow dogs in. No idea what Cafe Nero is but does not sound the sort of place I would even ask. I am always amazed when people on here say they take their dogs in cafes . I think I have once ever found one that allows dogs inside and even know one that does not allow them outside.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm a bit surprised as well. I used to work in catering and have never known a restaurant or cafe that allowed dogs in. Some pubs will but they tend to be 'old man pubs' and there's not many of those left. Tourist areas, especially those for walkers, will let dogs in but that's about it in my experience.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Apparently Starbucks not only welcome dogs but will serve them a ' Puppucino' !

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/1s0262

I haven't put it to the test but intend to , probably minus the Puppucino.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That's an American thing, isn't it? I've never seen one here.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I think it depends on where you live. There are 7 lovely cafes within half an hour drive that welcome dogs inside. All of the garden centres in the area allow dogs inside.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> That's an American thing, isn't it? I've never seen one here.


It's a Whiteley thing too  Puppaccinos from Starbucks and Caffè Nero. And both allow dogs


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I have never seen a dog in a cafe Nero or Starbucks or costa. 
We always have to sit outside in the seating area if we take willow with us


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I've not tried neros or Starbucks here but pretty much all the non chain cafes and pubs here let dogs in. Also the news agents and the town hall where I work is dog friendly so he comes into the office with me, he's even been the hairdressers and clothes shopping as well with no issues! I've never really thought about it but I must be quite lucky living here!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It must be up to the owner of the franchise then. As Jobeth said, it's probably down to where you live.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone heard of Lounges? http://thelounges.co.uk/tarro/
This one opened in my local town over 18 months ago. It's a great place that's open all day, serves excellent food & drink & welcomes dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> I think it depends on where you live. There are 7 lovely cafes within half an hour drive that welcome dogs inside. All of the garden centres in the area allow dogs inside.


That is good. Our garden centre doesnt. I had to sit outside when I had the dogs with me. Ditto one near our holiday cottage. Our local pub allows dogs in the bar but I would not want to go in there. One near the holiday cottage lets them in but doesnt do food and the one that does used to allow dogs in but doesnt any more. My husband went to a pub at Findhorn with a friend (and without the dogs) and dogs were allowed in.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I think they know that they get more customers if they allow people with dogs. One of the garden centres added a section in the shop as they don't let them in the restaurant. They will look after your dog if you are on your own as you wouldn't be able to order otherwise. The new outdoor retail centre even has a water fountain for dogs next to the one for people.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> I think they know that they get more customers if they allow people with dogs. One of the garden centres added a section in the shop as they don't let them in the restaurant. They will look after your dog if you are on your own as you wouldn't be able to order otherwise. The new outdoor retail centre even has a water fountain for dogs next to the one for people.


Blimey, where do you live. I do not know anyone that would take their dog to a garden centre anyway. I think I must live in a different world.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you do @Blitz . You've mentioned this before where it's rare to find anywhere that will allow dogs inside places in your area and I know I've mentioned more then once how great the county of Suffolk is for allowing dogs in to pubs/cafes/garden centres/some shops. Gloucestershire is not bad either. 
My theory is that particularly places that are after the tourist pound, need to allow dogs in as so many people have dogs nowadays and have been thoroughly told to not leave dogs in cars, so unless dogs are allowed in they won't get the custom.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Blitz said:


> I do not know anyone that would take their dog to a garden centre anyway.


I know people do but personally I would rather they didn't. Whilst I am perusing the plants, I have encountered dogs on Flexi leads round my feet and watched pee being deposited on many an outside garden display which kind of puts me off I have to say. My dogs don't come on shopping trips. I take them for a walk first.

I think whether cafe owners allow dogs is locational ....holiday spots and those areas with good walking paths often do (as do the pubs). Some will say 'Muddy boots and dogs welcome' which is great on a walk.

However many town centre locations wouldn't I suspect as it may the opposite effect on their clientele.

J


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I only know of one cafe that is dog friendly and they do advertise it to be so. But most pubs here allow dogs in the bar...why try to get into a cafe for a coffee when you can sit in a pub with a pint hehe


----------



## Misshd (Aug 20, 2017)

In Leigh-on-sea there's a lovely cafe that allow dogs and even have a doggy menu. The pups around there also welcome dogs apart from in the dinning area. The one next to my mums even brings dogs food and water.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We went for a walk in a country park on the Wirral last week and they had a little cafe at the car park that positively welcomed dogs mainly, I suspect, because most of their clientele were there walking their dogs.
Not only did it have water available, but also dog biscuits and a pile of buttered toast. If the lady was cooking lunchtime meals then there would be sausages for dogs as well


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Siskin said:


> We went for a walk in a country park on the Wirral last week and they had a little cafe at the car park that positively welcomed dogs mainly, I suspect, because most of their clientele were there walking their dogs.
> Not only did it have water available, but also dog biscuits and a pile of buttered toast. If the lady was cooking lunchtime meals then there would be sausages for dogs as well


A dog biscuit is fine but buttered toast and sausages! I think I would not stay as there would be a lot of begging dogs and I would not let my dogs join in.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Blimey, where do you live. I do not know anyone that would take their dog to a garden centre anyway. I think I must live in a different world.


One is in a country park where you are not allowed to leave dogs in cars even if you wanted to. One has a beautiful walled garden, pet shop and a few other outdoor shops. Another has a field where you can let them off lead, although as it is too near a main road I haven't used it. The others are also in dog walking areas. It is nice to go for a walk followed by a wander around a nice shop that has a cafe. My dogs are both well behaved and so it is easy. They are used to going all sorts of places as there are lots of things to do with dogs within driving distance.


----------



## Keith 66 (May 25, 2017)

We went to the North Yorkshire moors on holiday a couple of years ago, our elderly collie came too. Virtually all pubs & hotels had signs saying Dogs welcome, Okay you were normally restricted to eating in the bar area but that was hardly a problem.
In this day & age nobody can afford to turn customers away.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Keith 66 said:


> We went to the North Yorkshire moors on holiday a couple of years ago, our elderly collie came too. Virtually all pubs & hotels had signs saying Dogs welcome, Okay you were normally restricted to eating in the bar area but that was hardly a problem.
> In this day & age nobody can afford to turn customers away.


They obviously can round here particularly the extremely busy one with outside seating but dogs firmly banned. It is even frowned upon to have them out of the car in the carpark.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually I am not sure about this day and age comment. Eating places are sprouting everywhere and are very very busy in most areas.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Blimey, where do you live. I do not know anyone that would take their dog to a garden centre anyway. I think I must live in a different world.


We have 4 or 5 local garden centres that allow dogs. They have also built a huge yurt on the grounds of one and allow dogs in there too. We love taking willow to the garden centre.... most of the garden centres have their own resident dog that is owned by the manager.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

WillowT said:


> We have 4 or 5 local garden centres that allow dogs. They have also built a huge yurt on the grounds of one and allow dogs in there too. We love taking willow to the garden centre.... most of the garden centres have their own resident dog that is owned by the manager.


Where abouts are you?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've never not been to a pub yet that doesn't allow dogs. Granted, it's only in the bar area, but as we tend to sit & eat outside anyway it's not an issue for us. We always ask first and the answer is always yes.

I don't dine at cafes so can't say how typical it is for those to be dog friendly, but seen as most cafes are the size of a postage stamp I can't see why you would want to take your dog inside anyway with so many people close by on top of you etc.

Garden centres always used to be a regular trip for socialisation with Tyler & Missy as puppies. Probably more acceptable because the pet shop was inside the garden centre and hence visiting dogs were allowed. The two local to me now both don't allow dogs however although I have seen the odd person sneak one in!

Never heard of Caffeine Nero's...but then I don't drink coffee so wouldn't have a clue anyway lol.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Jobeth said:


> Where abouts are you?


Oxfordshire


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been to various pubs and cafes where Jack has been welcomed, and even seen garden centres that allow dogs - some establishments limit them to outside, but that's fine imv.

I wouldn't be outraged if they weren't allowed though - it is up to the individual owner and only food prep areas are restricted according to the law/h&s, I believe.

I can understand why people would not want dogs in their establishments (especially shops) as not all dogs/owners are well behaved! 

The only real bugbear I do have is where dogs are welcomed but I can't take Jack into a self contained toilet cubicle with me if walking alone. 

I've mentioned before that Hyland's in Chelmsford lost me as a customer when they effectively removed toilet access from lone dog walkers. 

I won't tie him up outside nor leave him in the car so unless I can use a toilet after a walk, I won't be hanging around for refreshments or making purchases from their other shops - who were happy to come to the door for my order/money.

IME Cafe Nero (and the ilk) are too hot, noisy and crowded for Jack to be comfortable in there anyway.

There has been some uproar lately of a couple of cafes banning small children - again, up to the individual owner (and usually not without good reason following bad experiences). In fact, I seek out "child free zones" myself!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> In fact, I seek out "child free zones" myself!


So do I 

J


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> So do I
> 
> J


and me. I did not realise that children could be banned except from pubs but what a wonderful idea. They can completely ruin a meal out.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> So do I
> 
> J


So do we


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I am amazed by all your comments regarding dogs being allowed in.

The shop owners around here are a right miserable lot and won't allow a fly to buzz in never mind a dog lol


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Keith 66 said:


> In this day & age nobody can afford to turn customers away.


We were in the Lake District and one of the pubs said that if they didn't allow dogs, they wouldn't have customers. Try www.doggiepubs.org.uk - we travel a lot in our motorhome and find it invaluable.


----------



## Puppymuffins (Sep 19, 2017)

Where I live there are many dog friendly cafes! However I live far from the UK


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Apparently Starbucks not only welcome dogs but will serve them a ' Puppucino' !
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/1s0262
> ...


Admittedly I am in San Francisco at the moment but I have just been in Safeway's & followed a man getting his shopping with a small dog on lead with him, not an eye was battered, I then crossed the road to get a coffee in Starbucks & stood behind a women with a terrier - so I guess these things all depend on your location. I shall test out our local Starbucks with my scruff when I get home. Oh forgot to say I've just spent a couple of days in Carmel be4 coming to SFO & counted 11 restaurants where they had a dogs welcome sign outside!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I was puzzled when Hyland's said one of the reasons for the "no dogs in toilet" rule was Hygiene!

Don't know about you, but the only mess I've ever seen in a public loo has been created by humans! The litter and dog waste left about the acreage is also down to the humans.

As for possible mud on the floor - the majority of human users will have just tramped round the fields and woods and be wearing mud covered wellies!

I have actually seen the odd lady just ignore the signs and use the toilets with her dog, regardless!


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

Nearish me, there's a lovely dog- friendly pub. It has a bowl of dog treats on a table so you can feed them to your dog, dogs are allowed in the seating area and outside, there are bowls of water outside for them or you can order one, and they have a massive garden that your dog can play in, as long as under control, and a little woodie area for a nice stroll too. It's a tad hidden away and often not very busy, but all the better for us lol . There are quite big gaps between tables too, so you're unlikely to annoy anyone, the pub is made from an old big house, so there's about 3 biggish rooms, so if someone doesn't want to sit in a room with a dog, they can go in a different "room". I suppose I'm lucky to live nearish such a nice and well prepared place!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Never heard of Caffeine Nero's...but then I don't drink coffee so wouldn't have a clue anyway lol.


That's because it's Cafe Nero. It doesn't just sell caffeine products-like Starbucks it sells milkshakes, snacks, hot chocolste and the like.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Even though I own dogs, when we go out and want a drink and/or a bite to eat which is unusual, we eat out not in the cafe or cafe area. We usually take bottled water with us for the dogs and they have a travel water bowl - haven't a clue why we bought a travel bowls when an ordinary bowl would have sufficed. I wouldn't drink from someone else's cup I don't expect my dogs to either, however I do think it is a good that these places do accommodate dogs.


----------

